# no temperature indicator on atitools 0.24



## clarence80 (Oct 1, 2005)

hello there, i have downloaded atitools 0.24 from this site and i could not see my temperature as all other of my friends could.. could the experts help me out with this? i am using xpertvison x800..
thanks


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

You need to enable it. Go settings/temp monitoring and check measure cards temp.

-Dan


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 1, 2005)

hi bro, i tried but in settings, i do not have Temp Monitoring.. only got overclocking, artifact scanning and some other stuff..


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

Well all X800's support temp monitoring as far as I know...  Try another version of Atitool and see if you got the option in there.

-Dan


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 1, 2005)

ok.. let me try 0.23 and see what i get..


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 1, 2005)

i have tried both 0.23 and 0.22 but still, i did not get to find Temp Monitoring..


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats weird. You can check to see if it has the monitoring chip by taking off the heatsink. Heres a link that shows the chip. Also in that link it says all X800's support it so, you'll have to ask W1zzard.

-Dan


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 1, 2005)

it is hard to take out.. but im pretty much sure that its there.. the whole card is at stock bro.. lets hope wizzard sees this..


----------



## Don__1 (Oct 1, 2005)

As I remember, my X800 never had an option to show the temp when I first had it. After flashing the bios with an X800XL one from ATI the option appeared.


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 2, 2005)

really? i am using xpertvision x800.. tried to find the bios version for my card insite but i cant find any.. or are there some bios that are compatible with my card?
would like to try it..


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2005)

what's the device id of the card?


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 2, 2005)

hi wizzard, do you mean device instance id? its this

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_554F&SUBSYS_154F1FD3&REV_00\4&243D7BD0&0&0070


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2005)

hmmm that device id definitely works for temperature monitoring .. 
download debugview (google) and have it running when you start atitool .. it should give you a bunch of debugging output .. what does it say about lm63 detection there?


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 2, 2005)

there are only 2 outputs i see there, and they are.

Time           Debug              Print
0.00000000      [3652]           hook checking process: atitool.exe
20.78284645     [3484]          C:/programfiles\ati          technologies\ati.ace\skins\catalyst_quicksilver\catalyst\_quicksilver.uis

only these two i see, started before i start atitools..


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2005)

grab the latest 0.25 beta and try with that


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 2, 2005)

i have tried 0.25 beta 8.. still i dont find temp monitoring..


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2005)

what does it say in the debugview log with 0.25 beta 8 ?


----------



## clarence80 (Oct 2, 2005)

it says this,

00000000	0.00000000	[3552] Hook checking process: atitool.exe	
00000001	0.41001916	[3552]  D:  Successfully connected to driver, version 123	
00000002	0.41114417	[3552]  D:  Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x554F bus 5 dev 0	
00000003	0.41227949	[3552]  D:    fbPhy: 0xD0000000, mmrPhy: 0xFD7F0000.	
00000004	0.41334024	[3552]  D:    mmapped mmr to 0xE30000	
00000005	0.41449821	[3552]  D:    BIOS at 0xC0000	
00000006	0.41563997	[3552]  D:    mmapped bios to 0xE40000	
00000007	1.39166713	[3552]  D:   LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x0)	
00000008	2.36922503	[3552]  D:   F75373S temp chip detection: failed (0x0)	
00000009	2.37036633	[3552]  D:    Temperature monitoring: Not detected	
00000010	2.37140250	[3552]  D:  Device initialized successfully	

why does it not detect the chip?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like you dont have a temp chip .. check on your card if you can find it


----------



## eboe (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm having a similar problem with my ATI X800XL - 

logdump follows:

2005-10-12 18:12:27	ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-10-12 18:12:27	Detected GPU Chip: R430 (554D), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-10-12 18:12:27	Temperature monitoring: not supported
2005-10-12 18:14:36	Scan for Artifacts started...	Core: 398.25 Mhz	Memory: 492.75 Mhz
2005-10-12 18:14:36	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2005-10-12 18:14:40	Scan for Artifacts stopped	Total runtime: 4 seconds
2005-10-12 18:31:53	Application terminated.
2005-10-12 18:32:18	ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-10-12 18:32:18	Detected GPU Chip: R430 (554D), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-10-12 18:32:18	Temperature monitoring: not supported
2005-10-12 18:36:38	Application terminated.
2005-10-12 18:36:41	ATITool v0.24 started.
2005-10-12 18:36:41	Detected GPU Chip: R430 (554D), 16 Pipelines, 256 MB
2005-10-12 18:36:41	Temperature monitoring: not supported


----------



## dms-42 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well it's the same with my X800- no temp monitor.

I did use ATI TRAY tools recently- and that definitely had a temp monitor for my card.


----------



## dms-42 (Oct 18, 2005)

But the Beta version has it- thanks W1zzard!

Actually, currently I do not have any desire to overclock my card.  I just want to check that it is functioning correctly (recently, I had to use it without its fan attached) and is running at safe temps.  

Is there a way to test the above?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2005)

you could run the artifact tester at default clocks .. just click "scan" .. shouldnt give any errors

without fan attached = 
a) fan wasnt running
b) no heatsink at all on core?

if it's a) then dont worry about it .. those cores can easily withstand 120°c .. even with just a heatsink you barely reach that temp


----------



## dms-42 (Oct 18, 2005)

It's ok.  My artic-cooler fan stopped working but it was still attached along with the thermal paste and the ram pads.

I did a 15 minute artifact scan with no errors and with reported temps of 39c (temp chip), 49c (GPU) and 54% (fan speed).  At idle, the reading is 30c (chip) 32c(GPU), 54%(fan).

Do these temps sound ok?

I've since changed the cooler to a Zalman VF700-Cu which runs from a spare power cable thereby bypassing  the PWM controller on the X800 (which would normally control the fan speed).  Interestingly, I seemed to notice an increased noise from the PC when it was scanning for artifacts.  I suppose this must have come from the CPU fan, as the GPU fan registered a steady 54%, both before and during the scan.

By the way, I love the way the Beta version shows the GPU temp at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## ozo (Oct 19, 2005)

Can't see temp on my X800GT. Is this card supported or not? Tried both the 0.24 version and the latest beta version. None of them show temperature.


----------



## dms-42 (Oct 20, 2005)

Wiz should know.

By the way, is there any way to make ATITools load at start up.  Don't need to load a profile but just have the temp sensor load at the bottom?


----------

